# Diamond Credit Card Stone Options



## SteveJ (Dec 3, 2015)

Thinking of getting a diamond credit card stone.  Can anyone give me advice on the pros and cons of these three options?

Trend Double-Sided Diamond Credit Card Stone  from Craft Supplies USA

Credit Card Diamond File Set from Penn State

4-Sided Diamond Hone Block from Harbor Freight

I was thinking of getting the Trend Complete Sharpening kit presently on sale for $65 but wonder if the extra price is worth it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 3, 2015)

This is the one I have and works great. Stay away from HF. There is a difference in diamond hones. I recommend the lapping fluid also.



https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/docs/trend_diamond_sharpening.pdf


----------



## Notscottish (Dec 3, 2015)

Don't tell anybody, but I have the Harbor Freight one and at works great.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 3, 2015)

Notscottish said:


> Don't tell anybody, but I have the Harbor Freight one and at works great.




Good for you but if you put it up against the Trend you will see a difference. All about perspective.


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 3, 2015)

John

Your recommendation in another thread is what had me start looking.  The Harbor Freight one looks like a different animal than the other two.  I wonder if the one from CSUSA is worth three times the price of the one from Penn State!  Do you use the file that comes with the kit?


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 3, 2015)

SMJ1957 said:


> John
> 
> Your recommendation in another thread is what had me start looking.  The Harbor Freight one looks like a different animal than the other two.  I wonder if the one from CSUSA is worth three times the price of the one from Penn State!  Do you use the file that comes with the kit?




Steve

I am not sure what PSI has but would never buy a diamond stone from them either. Absolutely on the file. I use that for my saw blades. I have yet to use it on my carbide bandsaw blade but i have one that needs touch up and I will try it on that too. What is great it takes so little effort and a couple passes. I have the older block type diamond sharpeners for my plane blades but this is so much more convenient. I highly recommend them.

That link I gave you. Look at the bottom of the page and it will explain the differences in diamond sharpeners and how all are not the same. You will pay for quality. I got mine at a woodworking show and got a show price that was a kit. Out of the box the PSI one and maybe even the HF one will work OK but how well will it hold up over time. 

I have used it an a few things right away when I got it, to try it out. Have not used anything for some time because of the inability to get back in my shop. But as I said I will try on my bandsaw and also curious about my forstner bits


By the way i have the finer stone. I only use it for honing. Reshaping is done on a grinder. Never use water as the lubricant.


----------



## KenV (Dec 3, 2015)

Notscottish said:


> Don't tell anybody, but I have the Harbor Freight one and at works great.



I have an Alan Lacer, a Trend, and a harbor freight diamond hones.

I take exception with the word "great"  --    Use your 10X Loupe to look at the stone after a few uses and you will see missing diamonds and the irregular shape of the diamonds.  

Use a bit of pressure, and the harbor freight sheds diamond like my yellow lab used to shed hair in the spring.

May be good-nuf or you may want a better life and function  --   It works but the performance drops off fast.


----------



## monophoto (Dec 4, 2015)

I have both the Harbor Freight 4-side block and the Penn State card.  I also have a couple of the plastic-backed paddles.

The HarborFreight block is great for sharpening skews, bench chisels, plane irons, and other fairly large items.   I tend to use the card or paddle style for tuning up smaller items - drill bits, small skews, small specialty tools (eg, tools that are made from repurposed drill bits or hex wrenches).  

Ultimately, my choice often comes down to where I'm standing - I keep the card and paddle next to the lathe, and the Harbor Freight on the workbench on the other side of the shop, and the choice is a matter of which is within reach.


----------



## Sappheiros (Dec 4, 2015)

I've got the harbor freight sharpener (from amazon, though) and I found it to work ok.  I have the Work Sharp electric sharpener as well.  I have yet to find a perfect system, though there likely isn't one.  Sharpening is difficult!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 4, 2015)

Listen I am not telling anyone what they should or should not buy. But if it were me I would buy the trend. I too have Alan Lacers diamond hone. Very good sharpener. There is definitely a difference in quality. It has to be or else they would all be around the same price. If HF tools work for you then good for you. 

If you had all to compare side by side you will see the difference. It is over time that the quality stands out. If treated right a trend sharpener will last well over 10 years. If you never use the HF it too will last over 10 years. 

A good quality Japanese whetstone sharpener is another way to go.


----------



## Curly (Dec 4, 2015)

While at the MAPG a couple years ago I spotted some DMT Dia-Sharp cards in the Woodcraft store the gathering was held in. Bought all three.


----------



## Fish30114 (Dec 4, 2015)

I am a fledgling knifemaker, and an accomplished knife collector. I have the gamut of sharpening devices--you name it I've got it or have tried it. For diamond devices I would stick with Trend or DMT, as to what JT has said there is a quality difference, and these are the two companies to stick with for diamond products. FWIW, the diamond 'card; with two grits on it coarser on one side finer on the other, is super handy, I keep one near my lathe, and it is super quick for touch ups on my skews, and even my roughing gouges. A quick shot of WD-40 and you're good to go.

I wore out the HF diamond 4 side thing in about 4 days. YMMV,

Best of luck---remember that the satisfaction of lower price is quickly swept away by subpar performance.


----------



## JimB (Dec 4, 2015)

I have the HF 4 sided block. It wore very quickly and I found the tools did not go across it very smoothly. That would effect the edge of the tools.

I also have the PSI credit card. Clearly better than the HF one but it has worn faster than I expected. It is also only one sided.

My next one will be DMT or Trend.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 4, 2015)

JimB said:


> I have the HF 4 sided block. It wore very quickly and I found the tools did not go across it very smoothly. That would effect the edge of the tools.
> 
> I also have the PSI credit card. Clearly better than the HF one but it has worn faster than I expected. It is also only one sided.
> 
> My next one will be DMT or Trend.




Jim you will not be sorry. Different diamonds used and different way of attaching them. Lapping oil of some kind should be used. Water creates rust. Not good.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 3, 2016)

Interesting topic!

I just decided to replace my HF 3 pack after the 400 grit just seems like it isn't quite what it used to be.

These things were GREAT for the price... but I used NOTHING in the past. It was useful to have these around, and I would recommend them for starters. But at the flip side, I look forward to trying a CC file from Trend. 

It's worth noting that I probably abused these HF files and still got my money's worth -- Never used any lapping fluid. And for what it's worth, the 3 pack included some rougher grits that are still decent.


----------



## TimS124 (Jul 3, 2016)

There's a CBN equivalent that might be worth considering as well:

Tear Drop CBN Hone - New Product! &ndash; Wood Turners Wonders


----------



## jimmyz (Jul 3, 2016)

I bought a Trend "system" (file, 300/600 card, lapping fluid, and dvd for $70) at the Woodworking Show earlier this year and like it.  Probably will add the 1000 grit card sharpener for my carving knives.


----------



## BKelley (Jul 4, 2016)

What are you sharpening?  Norton at one time made a Red India Stone combined with a course stone.  I'll swear by the Red India.  As a 10 year old lad I learned to sharpen my 
IX-L pocket knife to an edge that would shave the hair off my arm.  My dad bought a 8" by 2" Red India stone in 1941 and I still use it weekly.  Wish George Wostenholm was still in business.

Ben


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 4, 2016)

I use the diamond lapping discs that lapidary people use for polishing stones.


----------



## KenV (Jul 4, 2016)

BKelley said:


> What are you sharpening?  Norton at one time made a Red India Stone combined with a course stone.  I'll swear by the Red India.  As a 10 year old lad I learned to sharpen my
> IX-L pocket knife to an edge that would shave the hair off my arm.  My dad bought a 8" by 2" Red India stone in 1941 and I still use it weekly.  Wish George Wostenholm was still in business.
> 
> Ben



Norton still sells them.  Red India is about a CAMI 320 grit.  Good for pocket knives and general use edges.


----------



## campzeke (Jul 4, 2016)

I just purchased an m.power credit card sized diamond stone from Woodcraft to touch up my carbide tools and router bits. Have not had the opportunity to us it yet so I cannot tell you how great or how bad it is but it may be an option.

I was also curious about what to use as a lapping fluid. I didn't want to spend the $$$ Trend wants for the little bottle of blue stuff they sell. I checked several websites and discovered that information on this topic must be some kind of a secret. I did find a youtube video by Trend that stated their lapping fluid IS a petroleum based product. I found several sites that said not to use water. DMT recommends using water on their diamond sharpeners. In several forums I found users stating they use water, 3 in 1 oil, WD40, diluted motor oil, and window cleaner. Hummm that stuff Trend sells kinda looks like window cleaner to me.... Most information I found recommends that once you are finished sharpening, you put the sharpener away CLEAN and DRY. I think it was DMT that said rinse it with water and dry it before storing. If this does not add too much confusion to the subject, I hope it helps someone .....


----------



## KenV (Jul 4, 2016)

There is one unverified report attributed to a trend tech staffer that the lapping fluid is auto antifreeze (ethylene glycol).   Might be worth trying.

As long as pets cannot get to it to drink it, should be safe to use in small quantities.


----------

